# Que Déu moneguard (mos ne guard)



## Circunflejo

A les Terres de l'Ebre canten aixó de: 

_A la jota, jota del gantxo del llum
que si no t'apartes t'el tiro damunt.
De les allabances i dels malparlats
i dels maltequiero que Déu moneguard._

Moneguard vol dir mos ne guard però, col·loquialment, és frequent aquesta contracció (si la resposta és afirmativa, especifiqueu, si us plau, les zones geogràfiques)?


----------



## Xiscomx

A Mallorca és molt més utilitzada, per no dir l'única, la forma _mos_ en lloc de la normativa forma plena del pronom dèbil _nos _per a la primera del plural.

La invocació literària a Déu perquè mos alliberi d'un mal és _Déu nos en guard!, _i la seva forma dialectal _Déu mos en guard!,_ que en la parla es pronuncia _mosenguard, _per tant, desconec d'on ve la forma _moneguard, _que en qualsevol cas s'hauria de dir _mosneguard._


----------



## tenienteramires

En la major part de parlars, els pronoms 'mos' (o 'nos') i 'vos' perden la -s final, en la llengua col·loquial, quan van davant dels pronoms febles en/ne, el/lo, la, els/los i les: mo (o no) n'anem, vo n'aneu, dona-mo'n un (o dona-no'n), aneu-vo'n, vo'l donaré, mo'l (o no'l) donaràs, mo (o no) l'has donat, vo l'han fet, vo les portarem, emporteu-vo'ls...

Però en la llengua formal els pronoms nos/ens ('mos' és una variant col·loquial de 'nos') i vos/us mai perden la -s.


----------



## Circunflejo

tenienteramires said:


> En la major part de parlars, els pronoms 'mos' (o 'nos') i 'vos' perden la -s final, en la llengua col·loquial, quan van davant dels pronoms febles en/ne, el/lo, la, els/los i les


Es a dir, no es una peculiaritat de l'ebrenc/tortosí. Sembla que a Mallorca no es perdre la -s final. Hi ha algun altre parlar on tampoc no es perdre?


----------



## Penyafort

Fet i fet, és com quan diem «anem-nos-en». Jo dic _'nem's-en_, però pel Delta i més al sud diuen '_nemon i_ _'nemon-e(n)_.


----------



## Doraemon-

La formació no té molt de misteri: també a la majoria del PV és molt típic [no universal] tant el "mos" (-nos/ens) com l'utilització de la forma plena en lloc de la reforçada [davant del verb] (_me_ en lloc de _em_, _nos/mos_ en lloc de _ens_, _ne_ en lloc de _en_ , etc.); també s'alterna a les variants del nord la falta de vocal a la conjugació a la manera dels balears (_guard _en lloc de _guarde/guardi_). Seria més comú "mos en guarde", però són fenòmens típics, i aquesta seria una forma més o menys comuna entre Castelló i les terres de l'Ebre.
El tortosí (les terres de l'Ebre i el terç nord de la província de Castelló) al cap i a la fi té moltíssimes característiques de transició principatines-valencianes, i fins i tot algunes balears.

Sobre la contracció, jo l'explicaria aquí per utilitzar-se com a expressió metalingüística, és a dir, no està emprant l'expresió "moneguard" al seu significat, sino referint-se a l'expresió, cosa que es pot fer, de vegades, juntant-les en una sola paraula: _maltequiero / moneguard._
Com qual parlem de la cosa-en-sí kantiana.


----------



## Dymn

Doraemon- said:


> també s'alterna a les variants del nord la falta de vocal a la conjugació a la manera dels balears (_guard _en lloc de _guarde/guardi_).


Suposo que això és una forma fossilitzada, com _Déu vos guard._


----------



## Doraemon-

Dymn said:


> Suposo que això és una forma fossilitzada, com _Déu vos guard._



Sí, molt probablement.


----------



## Circunflejo

Doraemon- said:


> Sobre la contracció, jo l'explicaria aquí per utilitzar-se com a expressió metalingüística, és a dir, no està emprant l'expresió "moneguard" al seu significat, sino referint-se a l'expresió, cosa que es pot fer, de vegades, juntant-les en una sola paraula: _maltequiero / moneguard._


Ja, però hauria esperat mosneguard o potser monguard, però, clar, jo no he estudiat català i per això he preguntat.


----------



## Tin

@Circunflejo, això és un fenomen típic. A Mallorca s'alterna tant "mos n'anam" (pronunciat "mor n'anam") com "mo' n'anam", perdent la S. S'ha de dir, però, que la forma sense S és emprada per les generacions mallorquines més joves, mentre que els més vells conserven la forma amb S.


----------

